# kann mir das mal jemand erklären?



## drash (9. April 2002)

ich habe mal in die netzwerkumgebung geschaut und musste feststellen dass darin viele fremde verbindungen sind, die ich nicht kenne. sind die von microsoft oder ist das ein hacker. am meisten erstaunt hat mich die verbindung unten.


----------



## dfd1 (10. April 2002)

Bist du an einem Netzwerk angeschlossen?? Wenn ja, ist die Sache klar.. Wenn nicht, sag bitte, welches Windows du besitzt...


----------



## drash (10. April 2002)

habe winXP und bin an keinem netzwerk angeschlossen, ausser an das meines kabel-internet-providers!!


----------



## Avariel (10. April 2002)

Das sind 4 verschiedene Verbindungen, ich hab zwar kein Win XP und kann nicht sagen ob das eventuell bei XP normal ist, aber ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen.

Falls du nicht öfters auf LAN´s zockst würd ich wirklich auf nen Hacker tippen. Was verwendest du an Sicherheitssoftware?


----------



## drash (10. April 2002)

ich brauche den pc überhaupt für keine lan's oder so. sicherheitssoftware habe ich gestern mal norton firewall installiert, vorher hatte ich nichts installiert!!


----------



## Avariel (10. April 2002)

Nichts? Das ist übel. Nicht mal ein Virenprogramm oder so was? Norton arbeitet doch jetzt so, dass er die Trojaner draussen hält. Weis jemand was passiert, wenn schon einer drinn ist? Ignoriert Norton die dann?

Du solltest dir vielleicht noch Zone-Alarm zulegen. Das ist sozusagen ne kostenlose Mini-Firewall, die alle Verbindungen rein und raus überprüft. Das findest du über jede Suchmaschine schnell.


----------



## Psyclic (10. April 2002)

da kannst deinen pc genausogut mit gelber folie umwickeln und dick mit edding draufschreiben "Ich bin kein PC" ist genauso wirksam wie ZonaeAlarm (zitat eines sicherheitsexperten)


----------



## Avariel (10. April 2002)

Findest du? Komisch...bisher hab ich nur positives drüber gehört. Ich hatt´s selbst ne Weile drauf, verwend im Moment aber auch nur Norton Personal Firewall. Die überprüft aber so weit ich weis nicht soooo genau was da alles rausgeht.


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*hm...*

also am wirksamsten ist immernoch ne hardware-firewall. zwar teuer, aber wirksam. hab selbst eine, und das geht wunderbar  .


----------



## dfd1 (10. April 2002)

Normalerweise lässt Norton nur das heraus, was du definierst, ausser Outlook, IE.
Mit Norton Antivirus scannt er die Dateien zuerst, die eine Verbindung nach aussen machen wollen.


----------



## Avariel (10. April 2002)

Na dann ist für Drash jetzt ja alles in Butter


----------



## dPo2000 (10. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Psyclic _
> *da kannst deinen pc genausogut mit gelber folie umwickeln und dick mit edding draufschreiben "Ich bin kein PC" ist genauso wirksam wie ZonaeAlarm (zitat eines sicherheitsexperten) *




ich sehe das etwas anders:

erstens ist za schonmal ein guter anfang für heimanwender
zweitens ist es gut um möchtegern hacker abzufangen - die werden nämlich entmutigt

und drittens ist das einzig sichere eh nur das kabel abziehen (nicht mal das wenn der hacker in deine bude kommt  )


MfG
dPo


----------



## dPo2000 (10. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von drash _
> *ich habe mal in die netzwerkumgebung geschaut und musste feststellen dass darin viele fremde verbindungen sind, die ich nicht kenne. sind die von microsoft oder ist das ein hacker. am meisten erstaunt hat mich die verbindung unten. *



mal 'ne frage: kennt hier jemand irgendeinen hacker der laufwerke mappt ? ich halte das eher für eine falsche freigabe auf der anderen seite. soll heißen: du sagtest das du über ein kabelmodem ins netz gehst - also sicher über ein LAN. wenn jemand da seine dateien falsch freigibt, _könnte_ es dazu kommen das du sie auch siehst. 

das wäre meine erklärung...


MfG
dPo


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*@dpo2000...*

@dpo2000: er sagte bereits, dass er an kein lan angeschlossen ist...


----------



## dPo2000 (11. April 2002)

hallo,

wenn du meine antwort gründlich gelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen das ich es begründet habe. kabelmodembenutzer gehen normalerweise IMMER über ein lan ins netz !


MfG
dPo


----------



## nils11 (11. April 2002)

*ups...*

ups, sorry, hab nur schnell überflogen und lan gelesen.


----------



## dfd1 (12. April 2002)

*Re: Re: kann mir das mal jemand erklären?*



> _Original geschrieben von dPo2000 _
> *
> 
> mal 'ne frage: kennt hier jemand irgendeinen hacker der laufwerke mappt ? ich halte das eher für eine falsche freigabe auf der anderen seite. soll heißen: du sagtest das du über ein kabelmodem ins netz gehst - also sicher über ein LAN. wenn jemand da seine dateien falsch freigibt, könnte es dazu kommen das du sie auch siehst.
> ...


Eigentlich nicht, aber vileicht ist der Hacker ja ein Anfägner


----------



## nils11 (12. April 2002)

*hm...*

hm, irgendwie glaub ich immer mehr, dass es wohl doch ne falsche freigabe ist...

denn irgendwie müsste der hacker schon n ziemlicher trottel sein, wenn er laufwerke mappt.


----------

